# What's your favorite meal or dish?



## Blue Tick

What's that one meal that makes your mouth water and your tummy crave for more!






For me:

Three Peppercorn Crusted Roasted Prime Rib with Lavendar Jus Lie' (Fancy term for the Juice) Served with Yukon Gold Mash Potatoes and Sauteed Broccoli Rabe with Toasted Pinenuts and Hickory Smoked Bacon

Now to the other Extreme.


Barbecue Double Bacon Cheese Burger with Home made French Fries and Sweet Vinegar Cole Slaw served with a nice chilled Coke!


I love food!

I used to be Chef in another life.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

PIZZA.


----------



## satz

Sushi !!


----------



## polemic_turtle

Meat! 

Seriously, I need to start changing my likes or I will never be an acetic. Oh, well, then...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Spaghetti:


----------



## jaybird0827

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Spaghetti:


----------



## Kevin

BBQ pork  

BBQ ribs  

Prime rib from Ruth's chris Steak House


----------



## govols

Kevin said:


> BBQ pork
> 
> BBQ ribs
> 
> Prime rib from Ruth's chris Steak House



Sholdn't it be $$$$$$$$ instead?


----------



## Kevin

govols said:


> Sholdn't it be $$$$$$$$ instead?



  

Good point! I love the place but it is hard to spend $150.00 on a dinner.


----------



## Mayflower

Indian curry food!!!!!!!!!!!!MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youthevang

I have many favorites but one that I cannot have enough of is Pork Bulgogi, with chop che, sticky rice, and Kim Bap.


----------



## Theogenes

Slow roasted sirloin tip roast with carmelized carrots, mashed potatos with lots of brown gravy, freshly made rolls with real butter and fresh apple pie ala mode for dessert! Accompanied by a Black and Tan. That's the meal I want if I'm ever going to be executed and get my "one last meal".  
Jim
I think I think I'm salivating


----------



## BertMulder

Can I have more than one favorite?

love Indian curry 
love Indonesian of many different varieties
but that does not mean that I don't just love a good Alberta tenderloin, cooked rare, with some baby potatoes. Or else steak and eggs

Some good Dutch boerenkool or peasoup is always welcome.

Or my dear wife's rotisserie chicken, with her rice/noodle mix and fresh garden peas

Do I have to stop?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot




----------



## satz

> I love food!


----------



## Me Died Blue

1) Fettuccine alfredo w/ seafood
2) Memphis BBQ sandwich
3) Crabcakes
4) Biscuits & sausage gravy
5) Quadruple bacon cheeseburger

One, five...same thing!



Blue Tick said:


> I used to be Chef in another life.



So you got to help the South Park kids all the time?


----------



## MrMerlin777

SUSHI


----------



## NaphtaliPress

A good chili dog is great but as far as what I like to cook, I guess my favorite is a huge prime rib roast (4 or 5 bones for 18 or so folks) with winter veggies (globe carrots; baby turnips, red potatoes, mushrooms, baby beets) roasted in the pan drippings at 500 degrees, and good gravy! (mmmh and maybe a good red wine to go with it). This isn't the _good heath_ forum, right.


----------



## Herald

My late grandmothers homemade meat*****, marinara sauce and rigatoni.


----------



## QueenEsther

almost any type of beef that is slow roasted with juices made into gravy spread over creamy mashed potatoes, mmmm. I also enjoy a good cut of tri-tip


----------



## Blue Tick

QueenEsther said:


> almost any type of beef that is slow roasted with juices made into gravy spread over creamy mashed potatoes, mmmm. I also enjoy a good cut of tri-tip




Yes, indeed Tri-tip is wonderful.

Try marinating it with Sherry Wine Vinegar, minced Garlic, Red Pepper flakes, Fresh chopped Parsley, Minced Shallots, Fresh Tyme springs, Olive oil. 

Try it grilled!


----------



## turmeric

NaphtaliPress said:


> A good chili dog is great but as far as what I like to cook, I guess my favorite is a huge prime rib roast (4 or 5 bones for 18 or so folks) with winter veggies (globe carrots; baby turnips, red potatoes, mushrooms, baby beets) roasted in the pan drippings at 500 degrees, and good gravy! (mmmh and maybe a good red wine to go with it). This isn't the _good heath_ forum, right.



Chris, you can cook for me anytime!!


----------



## rjlynam

Ham, definitely ham. The kind with the bone in and the little clove spikes all around. 

Must be served with tons of creamy mashed potatoes (not the ones from the box, please) and butter (no margarine, sorry).

Either frozen corn, and not store bought frozen corn, or broccoli (frozen, from the store is okay, fresh is definity better, but hard to find in the south) with cheese sauce.

Homemade rice pudding or homemade coconut cream pie and coffee for dessert later in the evening (due to the tons of creamy mashed potatoes).

To drink, Gallo white zinfandel (no hoity toity wines, just the basics here).

The best thing is, I have a lovely wife who could whip this up in a jiff. God is so incredibly good!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

The most recent time I fixed this was for my mother's 85 birthday this fall (one only gets to 85 once). It was nice; lot of extended family and good food. The hunk of meat was expensive but made the meal.


turmeric said:


> Chris, you can cook for me anytime!!


----------



## jaybird0827

Me Died Blue said:


> ...
> 2) Memphis BBQ sandwich
> ...


 
Corky's!


----------



## Scott Bushey

I'll ditto the Sushi! Second would be the Ribs and thirdly, spaghetti; either w/ some meat or white clam sauce.


----------



## Blue Tick

Me Died Blue said:


> 1) Fettuccine alfredo w/ seafood
> 2) Memphis BBQ sandwich
> 3) Crabcakes
> 4) Biscuits & sausage gravy
> 5) Quadruple bacon cheeseburger
> 
> One, five...same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> So you got to help the South Park kids all the time?




Chris, where do you get a Quadruple bacon cheesburger?


----------



## Scott Bushey

Blue Tick said:


> Chris, where do you get a Quadruple bacon cheesburger?



I Believe Wendy's has the triple.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Noodles cooked in Turkey Broth (roast a turkey, drain the broth into a pot, fill the rest with water, boil and cook pasta in it).

Deer Burgers (not mixed with beef or pork, just straight Venecin.

I could live on those two things.


----------



## LadyFlynt

A plate full of shellfish...

Maine Lobster Tail, shrimp, King SnowCrab Legs...

A side of fillet

sushi!


----------



## RamistThomist

Hog jawls and hominy grits.
Greens
Fried Chicken
anything else that is fried

---------------------

I also like microwaving hot dogs and putting mustard on them. That is how a bachelor eats


----------



## Me Died Blue

Everyone's mention of sushi is making me want to try it even more...I've had raw fish fillets (some salmon, catfish, a few other varieties) which were excellent, but I've never gotten around to trying them in the rolled form to technically be called "sushi."

Have any of the sushi-lovers here had raw fish just in the form of filets of one type of fish? If so, how do you think it compares with "sushi proper"?



C. Matthew McMahon said:


> PIZZA.



What's your ideal pizza, Matt? Favorite crust? Toppings? Sauce?



jaybird0827 said:


> Corky's!



Corky's is indeed great - but I actually love The BBQ Shop (only one location...here in Memphis) even more...ever been there?



Blue Tick said:


> Chris, where do you get a Quadruple bacon cheesburger?



With Burger King's new "Stackers," they have a double, a triple and a quadruple! They're cheeseburgers with just bacon and thousand island (same as Big Mac sauce) - it's a meat-lover's burger with, in Burger King's own words, "no veggies allowed."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

jaybird0827 said:


> Corky's!



 Oh yeah!


----------



## Scott Bushey

Me Died Blue said:


> Everyone's mention of sushi is making me want to try it even more...I've had raw fish fillets (some salmon, catfish, a few other varieties) which were excellent, but I've never gotten around to trying them in the rolled form to technically be called "sushi."
> 
> Have any of the sushi-lovers here had raw fish just in the form of filets of one type of fish? If so, how do you think it compares with "sushi proper"?



Chris,
Thats called Sashimi. Even though I am a great lover of Sushi, I do not really like sashimi. Thats more like bait! Gotta have the rice!


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Hmmmm....

So many things to choose from! primarily, I subsist on "comfort foods", which have, sadly, given me a "comfortable" 35 extra pounds of girth.

Having said all that, given my "druthers", I would rotate each of the following for dinner each night, in descending order, for virtually the rest of my life, and I would be more than content. For lunch, I could eat Mexican _every day_!!! Yes-- *every* day!

For that, I prefer high end Mexican restaraunts, but have found two chains in particular (Moe's and Chipotle Grille) to serve extremely high-quality food items, prepared freshly in front of you, and you can actually transport it home without it turning to "mush".

Anyway, here are my dinner selections:

1) Filet Mignon. Medium Rare, please-- and make it FRESH Bernaise sauce, not that instant powdered stuff...






2) Live Maine Lobster. Not to be confused with the tough, stringy Florida Keys lobster tails (they have no claws down here). Plenty of drawn butter and lemon-- and eaten in as CASUAL AN ATMOSPHERE AS POSSIBLE-- there's nothing worse than trying to keep your nice clothes clean, and maintaining any hygenic dignity when eating one of the messiest foods known to man. Unlike this picture, I like the WHOLE LOBSTER, not just the tails, and I like it steamed, not baked. Simple=Good.






3) Raw, or Lightly Seared, Sushi-grade Tuna. "Sushi-grade" means exactly that-- not like how people describe their cars after they wash them: "It looks 'mint', doesn't it?" No. "Mint" is _fresh from the factory_... "Sushi-grade" means _*right off the boat*_-- not just raw tuna-- SUPER FRESH raw tuna... The freshness is the whole key.






4) Crab Cakes. From *Maryland*, please-- and with PLENTY of LUMP CRAB meat, not the dough-y stuff most restaurants "pass off" as Maryland Crab Cakes, where they make it mostly with dough, and store-bought, canned crabmeat. Like the way I describe my cigars: Few things in this world are as good as a good cigar, few things are as bad as a bad one... Same with Crab Cakes!






There are a few others, but these ones jump immediately to mind.

Oh! and for dessert, nothing compares to the unique combination of raspberry and dark chocolate...






OK, gotta go eat now!!!!  

Alex


----------



## caddy

My wife's Homemade Pork Loin. We seer it on the barbi, she marinates it overnight in her own homemade concoction. Homemade Yeast rolls, veggies of every type, mashed potatoes, sweet-tea. Top it off with her home made Apple pie. I'm good to g...I'm mean NAP shortly thereafter...


----------



## Blue Tick

SpiritAndTruth said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> So many things to choose from! primarily, I subsist on "comfort foods", which have, sadly, given me a "comfortable" 35 extra pounds of girth.
> 
> Having said all that, given my "druthers", I would rotate each of the following for dinner each night, in descending order, for virtually the rest of my life, and I would be more than content. For lunch, I could eat Mexican _every day_!!! Yes-- *every* day!
> 
> For that, I prefer high end Mexican restaraunts, but have found two chains in particular (Moe's and Chipotle Grille) to serve extremely high-quality food items, prepared freshly in front of you, and you can actually transport it home without it turning to "mush".
> 
> Anyway, here are my dinner selections:
> 
> 1) Filet Mignon. Medium Rare, please-- and make it FRESH Bernaise sauce, not that instant powdered stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Live Maine Lobster. Not to be confused with the tough, stringy Florida Keys lobster tails (they have no claws down here). Plenty of drawn butter and lemon-- and eaten in as CASUAL AN ATMOSPHERE AS POSSIBLE-- there's nothing worse than trying to keep your nice clothes clean, and maintaining any hygenic dignity when eating one of the messiest foods known to man. Unlike this picture, I like the WHOLE LOBSTER, not just the tails, and I like it steamed, not baked. Simple=Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Raw, or Lightly Seared, Sushi-grade Tuna. "Sushi-grade" means exactly that-- not like how people describe their cars after they wash them: "It looks 'mint', doesn't it?" No. "Mint" is _fresh from the factory_... "Sushi-grade" means _*right off the boat*_-- not just raw tuna-- SUPER FRESH raw tuna... The freshness is the whole key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Crab Cakes. From *Maryland*, please-- and with PLENTY of LUMP CRAB meat, not the dough-y stuff most restaurants "pass off" as Maryland Crab Cakes, where they make it mostly with dough, and store-bought, canned crabmeat. Like the way I describe my cigars: Few things in this world are as good as a good cigar, few things are as bad as a bad one... Same with Crab Cakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few others, but these ones jump immediately to mind.
> 
> Oh! and for dessert, nothing compares to the unique combination of raspberry and dark chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, gotta go eat now!!!!
> 
> Alex





I like the pics of the food! Very nice! Nice indeed.


----------



## LadyCalvinist

My mother's meat loaf. No, seriously I really do love it. I also love BBQ Ribs, Filet Mignon, boiled potatoes, shrimp, lobster, german potato salad, and lemonade.


----------



## MrMerlin777

LadyCalvinist said:


> My mother's meat loaf. No, seriously I really do love it.





My mom too makes a meatloaf that is absolutely wonderful. I'm glad your post made me remember it.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LadyCalvinist View Post
> My mother's meat loaf. No, seriously I really do love it.
> 
> 
> My mom too makes a meatloaf that is absolutely wonderful. I'm glad your post made me remember it.



 

It must have been some unwritten law in the Baby Boomer years that "All Mothers Must Make An Excellent Meatloaf"

What happened to that? Now, most American moms can only make great _microwaved Boston Market meatloaf_...


----------



## Arch2k

Alex, you've got GREAT taste! I would mimic your list, but I would bump down the tuna, and put sushi in it's place and leave out the crabcakes. 

Add in a GOOD cab, and you've got perfection!


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Thank you, Jeff!

The Tuna selection was meant to be inclusive of sushi, but I hear ya-- I ate sushi today, in fact. It is one of my favorites...

The Crab Cake selection could probably be replaced with lump crab meat in a lettuce shell. But I realize it's not everyone's cup of tea.

You mentioned a Cab, which is a good choice, but I would prefer a mild Pinot Noir with the Filet...


----------



## MrMerlin777

Me Died Blue said:


> Have any of the sushi-lovers here had raw fish just in the form of filets of one type of fish? If so, how do you think it compares with "sushi proper"?




Yes, sashimi(raw fish) is excellent as well. The sushi is actually the vinigared rice that the fish is served with in sushi proper(as you aptly put it). I find that I enjoy the subtlety of sashimi more so even than sushi rolls and such. It is more expensive however as it is all fish and therfore more fish.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Many people prefer sashimi (the slabs of raw fish) to sushi (rolled with sticky rice, typically with sesame seeds or fish eggs on it) because they don't want too much rice carbohydrates. I like 'em both, but be sure to look for sushi places that don't just put a _little_ fish in a _big_ lump of rice-- look for the rice coating to be thin, with a liberal helping of fish selection inside.

As always here, let me admonish anyone who is interested in being introduced to the world of sushi: NOT all sushi is the same!!! (Kind of like doctrine, isn't it?). There are many sushi restaurants who have unstable supply chains, and will take what they can get-- the temptation to pass off one type of fish as another (cheaper, available) fish is, indeed, HUGE.

Go to a reliable place, with a GOOD reputation, and be prepared to PAY for it. Sushi is NOT something you want to "skimp" on (I still can't get over the "all you can eat" model for sushi restaraunts-- that is the _LAST_ type of food I want the proprietor to be tempted to spread out his profit risk!!!!  "All you can eat" _pizza_, Ok, yeah, _macaroni_, maybe-- sure, but _SUSHI_?!?! Something that spoils very easily and quickly?!?!?! YUCK!!!)

In real estate, they always say, "location, location, location". When searching for a good sushi place, it should be, "freshness, freshness, freshness"...

Bon Apetit


----------



## Kevin

A popular summer treat here is lobster, but not the way most Americans eat it.

What we do is cook (a lot of ) lobsters in a large pot and then cool them.

So a 'proper' lobster boil would be a cooler full of ice and lobster, an other filled with ice and beer, cold salads and crusty rolls.

 

Even better is if you fire up the BBQ and grill some steaks for a side dish.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Kevin said:


> A popular summer treat here is lobster, but not the way most Americans eat it.
> 
> What we do is cook (a lot of ) lobsters in a large pot and then cool them.
> 
> So a 'proper' lobster boil would be a cooler full of ice and lobster, an other filled with ice and beer, cold salads and crusty rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Even better is if you fire up the BBQ and grill some steaks for a side dish.



Allright, Kevin--- That's it!!!!!! I'm moving to New Brunswick!!!!

YUMMY!!!!

BTW, I'll take lobster at ANY temperature...


----------

